# Xiao Long Bao (soup dumplings) recipe request



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 19, 2016)

Does anyone have a winning Xiao Long Bao recipe? Seems to be simple pork, shrimp, jelled broth. Mucho appreciated.


----------



## b2kk258 (Aug 19, 2016)

+1


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 19, 2016)

I've made it once and it was good. Never doing it again though.

[video=youtube;bAaAf_T-ygY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAaAf_T-ygY[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't know how I missed that. I've done this gelatin technique with meatballs once. I've got to get a gluten free dough recipe though. My girl is GF. This recipe looks strait forward, fun and pretty easy if done in stages. I'm still going to add some raw chopped shrimp to mine. I'll post pics, cause it seems like the only person on the forum that likes food is Damage and Chincats. Exception being JBrodia. If you see his Instagram, you'll think all he does is eat and play with knives all day. He always looks happy though. 

What knife were they using? Hirimoto?


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 19, 2016)

Your GF is GF?


----------



## jmgray (Aug 19, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> Your GF is GF?


Girlfriend is gluten free I believe.


----------



## Ydj32 (Aug 19, 2016)

pro tip, ginger in the dipping sauce. It's important.


----------



## daveb (Aug 19, 2016)

Ginger flavor for the GF GF.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Aug 19, 2016)

Iirc, the Ideas in Food people have recipes for gluten free flours that they claim work in a variety of applications. Not near my books, otherwise I'd root around and see if they recommend something for dumpling dough, but, if you don't know them, they're @ideasinfood on the Twits and their books are Ideas in Food and Maximum Flavor.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 19, 2016)

Guys believe me I ain't gluten free. Most GF food sucks. Unless bourbon. That's right I said it bourbon is a dam food group.


----------



## strumke (Aug 19, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Guys believe me I ain't gluten free. Most GF food sucks. Unless bourbon. That's right I said it bourbon is a dam food group.



Ah, I guess I'm gluten free most nights after 9p!


----------



## ecchef (Aug 20, 2016)

fimbulvetr said:


> Iirc, the Ideas in Food people have recipes for gluten free flours that they claim work in a variety of applications. Not near my books, otherwise I'd root around and see if they recommend something for dumpling dough, but, if you don't know them, they're @ideasinfood on the Twits and their books are Ideas in Food and Maximum Flavor.



Aki & Alex. Nice people.


----------

